# Ford Fair 2011



## FiestaGirlie

So who's going to Ford Fair this year? Sunday 7th August at Silverstone.

I'll be there in the red beast, along with Chris is his track toy, hopefully with some updates to it. :thumb:


----------



## KugaStu

I'll be there, showing the Kuga with fellow Kugan's on the Focus CC stand.


----------



## JasonH20URF

Ill be theree but will be back from france 2 days before my dirty car wont be being shown this year


----------



## Minstral

ill be there, will also be out on track in my zs


----------



## ant_s

Was planning on going, but now i'm selling my ZS looks like I won't be


----------



## byrnes

Not 100% yet, need to see if I can get the escort ready for some track action


----------



## mattsbmw

i will be there with my capri on the capripower stand :


----------



## Weazel

I will be going just hope the capri makes it there lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ill be there , ive just spent over 40 hours on an RS for it...


----------



## ant_s

Heavenly said:


> Ill be there , ive just spent over 40 hours on an RS for it...


Write-up for it?

More pics of an RS is only a good thing


----------



## -Kev-

i'll be there on the ZSOC stand


----------



## chrislondon

il be there fkoc with the misses KA


----------



## -Kev-

Heavenly said:


> Ill be there , ive just spent over 40 hours on an RS for it...


roughly 40 hours more than i'll get to sort my car for FF


----------



## FiestaGirlie

Good to see a few members will be there. Me and Chris are both prepping our cars. More detailing to do though.

I'll be on the FiestaSTOC stand, and we'll both be out on track too.


----------



## jim g

I'm going on the focusSToc.com stand, 500 cars on the stand, staying at Furzton lake in Milton Keynes with loads of other club members Friday->Monday 

Jim


----------



## VIPER

Heavenly said:


> Ill be there , ive just spent over 40 hours on an RS for it...


Is this prep for a show car?


----------



## Richard.

-Kev- said:


> i'll be there on the ZSOC stand


I'll be there with Kev!

ZSOCFTMFW


----------



## JamesR1

might pop down on the day no showing/stands tho for me, at harewood hill climb on the 6th so see how funds are.


----------



## Jordi

I'm going. Going to pay on the day jobby


----------



## adlem

I'll be there with FiestaOwnersClub.com - we've got 55 cars going :thumb:

My car will be shoved at the back though as the paint's a mess and bits are missing :lol:


----------



## dew1911

Will be there with FOC.


----------



## ant_s

Sounds asthough there's enough people going, I wish I wasn't selling my Fiesta, otherwise i'd be there


----------



## cammy

ill be there with my focus st170 on the orion register stand


----------



## Ben_ZS

ant_s said:


> Sounds asthough there's enough people going, I wish I wasn't selling my Fiesta, otherwise i'd be there


Don't need a Ford to go. :thumb:

I may be RS shopping while I'm there.


----------



## ant_s

I'd be crossing sides against my head and heart (Ford) and my car (Vauxhall), so not sure 

Wa!!!!! MK1 FRS? Don't want to keep the zs?

EDIT: i'll pm you Ben


----------



## Ben_ZS

ant_s said:


> I'd be crossing sides against my head and heart (Ford) and my car (Vauxhall), so not sure
> 
> Wa!!!!! MK1 FRS? Don't want to keep the zs?
> 
> EDIT: i'll pm you Ben


Nice cars are nice cars


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Viper said:


> Is this prep for a show car?


Sorry for late reply only just landed back on uk soil.
The car is actually one of my best friends not a business job , it is a mk2 RS that has just had a full wet sand for peel removal then have spent mega time working on it and tidying up any areas that needed it , the RS has had a set of one off brakes designed on CAD by himself and then made for him by the Maclaren F1 team , the owner Andy is an ex hotrod builder and very close mates with Chip Foose and speaks to him regularly. Its just like everything he builds he wants it to be the best it can in his eyes , weve had great fun working on it without the stresses of time and evenings with the radio blaring if that makes sense , i call it my chill time.

This is the first stage finished and they have then been recolored and lazer engraved.


----------



## VIPER

They do look rather spectacular must say!! The whole must be something else I image if those are anything to go on.

____________________

I do have a few views on the whole 'Ford Fair' thing as a bit of a 'veteran' of it, but I'll keep 'em to myself as they likely won't be popular I suspect.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yes i rarely get excited about someones knowledge on things but i enjoy spending time with Andy and listening to projects he has worked on with various American Hotrod builers , this is one of his own.


----------



## ant_s

May be coming along now, either with a friend, or go in my Fiesta to advertise it.


----------



## Detail My Ride

I'll be there. Will most likely find me with Dodo Juice. :thumb:


----------



## The Engineer

Gaz W said:


> I'll be there. Will most likely find me with Dodo Juice. :thumb:


I'm going, will be on FordRST's stand. 

Long time no speak Gaz, if I remember I will come and have a chat with you.
See this little fezzy I hear you've got


----------



## Detail My Ride

She'll be over on the ZSOC stand :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Car looks great Gaz, how much you paying on insurance for that then!?


----------

